# My newborn keeps being sick but it's bright yellow



## winegums

Has anyone else experienced this? I'm a bit worried as when my toddler was little he was only a little bit sick and it wasn't after every feed and it certainly wasn't bright yellow :(


----------



## mummylicious

if your baby is getting sick after every feed i would think its reflux but my son had it and it wasnt yellow i would get the baby seen to as soon as you can is the baby keeping down water


----------



## minties

Yellow vomit usually means bile, so that indicates that there is no food left in his stomach and he's only being able to bring bile up.

However if he's just eaten then I am not sure?


----------



## Pixxie

Is baby breast or formula fed? xx


----------



## SBB

Also could ve something you've eaten. My LO was sick when HV was here and it was yellow and she asked if I'd been eating carrots - I had! 

X x x


----------



## mummylicious

as your baby is only a week old i would bring him in just to be safe and i dont think i waut till the morning id go now hope all goes ok


----------



## SBB

Maybe call labour ward and see what they say x x x


----------



## LankyDoodle

I would call your healthcare professional (HV or probably still your midwife at this stage) as sometimes jaundice can cause bodily fluids to be yellow. My daughter had yellow everything until she was about 4 weeks old! Snot, poo (which was normal as breastfed), skin, nails, eyes... everything! She had jaundice and the pigment in her skin didn't completely go until she was about 3 months old.


----------



## summer rain

I agree with lanky doodle my LOs were all jaundiced and all had yellow everything, my 2nd and 3rd little ones used to sick up a lot and their possetting was bright yellow until the jaundice got out of their system. With mine even their urine was very yellow, but as long as their poo is not pale and putty colored, this isn't a worry in itself. My eldest was jaundiced in appearance for 3 months and still had high levels until 4 months and my youngest now only stopped being jaundiced at 7 weeks.


----------



## aliss

Likely jaundice or acid reflux. Either way with a 1 week old, they should see the doctor in the morning.


----------



## SRTBaby

Please call the doctor of take him in, he is just a newborn, i wouldn't wait.


----------



## SAmummy

I would take him straight to the doc. With a newborn you shouldn't wait. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Cat_pj

Could it be colostrum? If you are BFing. I remember my LO's first sicks were orange/yellow, and it was the colostrum. But if concerned, get it checked!


----------



## summer rain

Her LO is a week old so its less likely...any update hun? We're really concerned....xx


----------



## Sazzoire

My LO had bright yellow sick when she was really young.... it turns out that as she was sleeping through the night from really tiny, it was too long between night feeds, ie, 5-6 hrs.... and then when she did have a bottle, she was sick after and it was yellow. I totally freaked out!! I was told that I shouldn't let LO sleep for too long and to wake up in the night after 4hrs or so. She fed every 2 hrs during the day but sleep for ages in the night. 

Definately worth getting checked out though.

xx


----------

